# How to tell that flax seed oil has gone bad?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought my flax seed oil in actual oil form, not in the capsules. I read on another post that it's better to get the capsules because the oil can go bad quickly, being exposed often to oxygen. I was just wondering how to tell if the oil has gone bad. I've been using this bottle for a month, at least, maybe two months. I do put it in her food, not on her back. I will throw the rest away if there's any hint of it being bad, and get capsules instead, I just wanted to know what to look for. I'd feel horrible if Lily got sick because it went bad and I didn't know.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

What I had read was that flaxseed oil will oxidize after about 3 weeks, even if continually kept cool in a refrigerator. Flaxseed oil that has oxidized will do harmful things when consumed. so please just get the caps to be safe.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Uh, oh, and I haven't been keeping it in the fridge, either, just in my room.  I'll get rid of it immediately, then, and get the capsules tomorrow while I'm out shopping. Thank you!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Most all natural oils will go rancid or spoil when exposed to air for a while. You can smell the difference. The flax seed oil soft gels will stay fresh almost indefinitely. And they contain just about the right amount to cover a day or so of kibble for one hedgie.


----------

